# amd64 + Beryl /Compiz / Compiz-fusion [SOLVED]

## Galchonok

Добрый день!

Может кто подсказать, на сколько стабильно работает beryl под amd64 (в идеале с видяхой от ati)?

Просто смущает что:

```
alfi ~ # emerge -pv beryl

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "beryl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-wm/beryl-0.1.3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)
```

Last edited by Galchonok on Fri Nov 02, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mango123

Под амд64 - отлично работает.

Правда у меня нВидия ...  :Wink: 

и то что "маскед" - что тут удивительного? в стабильную ветку такие "рюшечки" никогда (лично я так думаю) не внесут...   :Wink: 

И ставится лучше с оверлеев.

----------

## Galchonok

А если не секрет, то что ставить:

 compiz или compiz-fusion ?

----------

## mango123

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> А если не секрет, то что ставить:
> 
>  compiz или compiz-fusion ?

 

Однозначно compiz-fusion  !!  :Wink: 

----------

## Galchonok

Охх, если-б еще дома не ATI было-б ....

а то получаю при запуске:

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

И при запуске пропадает дикорация окон, запущенный следом emerald -replace не востанавливает дикорацию, как и kde-window-decoration

Начитался в Inet`е по поводу этого и ATI, даже запуск в виде:

```
export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

emerald -replace

```

и как

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true compiz --replace --sm-disable --indirect-rendering ccp &

emerald -replace
```

тоже ни какого эффекта не дают, все та-же ошибка, все тоже пропадение дикораций :/

Использую x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4   (новых  ati-drivers-8.42.3 - нет в портежах) :/

p.s. на работе под nvidia - все на ура и работает :/

----------

## Galchonok

пока дома в оверлей кинул дровишки ati-drivers-8.42.3

домой вечером приду - потестирую

----------

## Galchonok

Установил новые дрова, все запустилось - только притормаживает - но это уже решаемо )))

----------

## friesia

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Установил новые дрова, все запустилось - только притормаживает - но это уже решаемо )))

 

А ebuild сам что ли написал?

----------

## Galchonok

учимся юзать поиск:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-604241-highlight-atidrivers.html

и сами ebuild`ы соотвественно:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820

----------

## cord

А как собственно compiz-fusion настраивать?

По этому http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion руководству или это только для оверлейного?

----------

## mango123

 *cord wrote:*   

> А как собственно compiz-fusion настраивать?
> 
> По этому http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion руководству или это только для оверлейного?

 

Как ни странно, но оверлей - рулит.

Обновляю xeffects где -то два раза в неделю... и компилю компиз. - всё оталично

----------

## friesia

Поставил ati-drivers 8.42.3 из ебилда с багзиллы. Пропал директ рендеринг:

```
$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

Это нормально? Хотел попробовать включить AIGLX, но Gentoo-Wiki лежит.

----------

## Galchonok

нет, не нормально

eselect opengl set ati

делал?

----------

## friesia

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> нет, не нормально
> 
> eselect opengl set ati
> 
> делал?

 

Стоит ati.

----------

## Galchonok

Приду домой скоро, гляну ...

а то на работе везде nvidia )

----------

## friesia

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Приду домой скоро, гляну ...
> 
> а то на работе везде nvidia )

 

И покажи свой xorg.conf пожалуйста.

----------

## Galchonok

Вот мой:

```
#fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1700

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release

```

Ну и xorg.conf по поводу fglrx

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection
```

про Mesa как у тебя выводится, я что-то в Inet`е видел ... только счаз уже не помню :/

----------

## alexd73

Все получилось! Радости полные штаны!  :Smile: 

НО!

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Установил новые дрова, все запустилось - только притормаживает - но это уже решаемо )))

 

Получилось? Подскажи как?

----------

## Galchonok

см выше

----------

## alexd73

Отлично! Все работает! 

Только есть один недочет:

В некоторых окнах не отображается действия...

т.е. мышкой тыкаешь, визуально ни отображается, а на самом деле срабатывает... в текстовом поле вводишь, букаф не видно, но фактически они есть (например вводишь логин и пароль в ФФ - поля ввода чистые, по нажатию Enter пароль хавает и пускает)

ps: у меня Xfce4

----------

